# The Adventures of Lola



## Kohana (Oct 21, 2009)

Introducing....Lola!!

I finally got my bun! We went to pick her up from the SPCA last night  She is super sweet. She doesn't think much for the carrier but as soon as we got home and I put her in her new home she warmed up right away. She started to eat some hay and explore. She wandered into her hideaway and success! She loves her blankie and hidey house. After a few more minutes of exploration it's time to settle for a rest.







The cats are super curious as to what this strange creature is. After a few curious sniffs and many minutes of watching we realize things are going to be just fine. 

We wake up in the morning to find all of the carrots eaten and lots of poops everywhere (she is litter trained but after getting spayed she just needs a few days again). I tidy up her cage a bit and give her some new hay. As I am cleaning she comes up to me and nudges me. I start stroking her forehead and she instantly loves it. She lays down flat and closes her eyes a bit as if she is in heaven. :inlove:

I come home from work to find that she has definitely started using her litterbox more. I open up the cage door and she comes to the door to lay down for some more rubs. I get up to make some supper and look back into the living room to find Lola exploring! The cats come up to sniff her and she doesn't seem bothered in the slightest! Maybe one day they will be friends  All throughout the evening here Lola has been out and about exploring and of course coming to get lots of love :hearts: I am so fortunate to have found such a sweet darling and I very much look forward to the many adventures we will have together. :inlove:

Here are some more pics:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 22, 2009)

She is so pretty! :hearts: I'm glad she's not nervous of the kitties.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 22, 2009)

Not at all! Actually it's quite funny, my one cat Callie was laying beside the entrance to Lola's cage and Lola came up to her and started getting into Callie's face to get her to move. She then sat down in front of her cage and stared at Callie as if daring her to come try that again. Silly bun


----------



## myheart (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratulation on your beautiful bunny!!! She is gorgeous!!! I might have to look around at the rex bunners to see if I can't find one as beautiful as Lola is.

I absolutely love this pic:






If that isn't a, "What? Who me?" -face, I don't know what is...LOL

Lola is sweet. I hope you have many years to treasure her and post pics of her.

myheart


----------



## Kohana (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you!! The SPCA figured she was only about 2 years old so I am sure I will have many years left to love her 

She is super sweet. And so amazingly soft. She also really, really loves rubs. She will hop up to either my boyfriend or I and sit nearby waiting for us to pet her. As soon as we start petting she lays right down flat and starts closing her eyes. 





And a close up 





I've only had her for a few days but I already love her to bits. :inlove:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 23, 2009)

Awwww look at those big ol' eyes! :shock:


----------



## Kohana (Oct 23, 2009)

Heh yea and she definitely knows how to use them!! hehe :biggrin2:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 23, 2009)

*Kohana wrote:*


> I've only had her for a few days but I already love her to bits. :inlove:


That is too sweet!


----------



## silvermoon (Oct 24, 2009)

She is just the sweetest thing ever! And I just :inlove: that you got her from the SPCA. That makes me so happy. There are so many great shelter buns out there waiting for forever homes! 

I love the pictures and can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 24, 2009)

I know. I think I will probably only ever adopt my buns from the SPCA or get rescue buns from now on. It breaks my heart thinking about all the sweet buns out there that need a loving home. :hearts:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 24, 2009)

I wanna see your cage!!!!!! PICS:?:biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## Kohana (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay  I will get some up later today. We just have to take Lola to get her stitches out(from being spayed) and then I want to add a second level/balcony so that she has somewhere to hop up onto. So I will post some pics of my finished work


----------



## Kohana (Oct 24, 2009)

Today was a bit of an eventful day for my little bun. We had to take her into the SPCA to get her stitches removed from getting spayed. She does not like the travel carrier, she gets very nervous. Poor bun. I brought her home and she ran out of the carrier, ran around the corner to do a thump and then laid down so I could pet her. It was quite humorous. :bunnydance: 

My boyfriend and I ran out to do a few errands and I picked up some things to create a second level in her cage. Here are the pics of the new renovations:





Lola in her favourite spot.





She hasn't had any ambition to jump up onto things since we got her. I'm wondering if that is just cuz she was spayed 2 1/2 weeks ago. Hopefully the new level will come in handy someday


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice cage! Looks Great and i bet she loves her loft!


----------



## Kohana (Oct 25, 2009)

Actually she hasn't used it yet  I may have to lower it a bit. She tried hopping up onto our couch for the first time today and she couldn't make it. Poor little thing! She was a few inches too short and she tumbled bum over tea kettle onto the floor. The couch is only about a foot and a half off the floor so maybe in the future I may have to make a step for her.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah or make a little ladder thing to it, that would be cute


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 25, 2009)

*Kohana wrote: *


> I know. I think I will probably only ever adopt my buns from the SPCA or get rescue buns from now on. It breaks my heart thinking about all the sweet buns out there that need a loving home. :hearts:


That's how I feel, too. 

About how big is she? And is that indoor/outdoor carpeting on the floor in her cage (can you tell I'm still trying to find the right flooring for my girls? lol)


----------



## Kohana (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea I was thinking about making a ramp or something up to it. Just have to go find/make one. Perhaps make a wood one with some carpet on it. 

Lola isn't very big. She is about 2/3 the size of our small cat and I'd say she weighs about 3-4 lbs. or so? I'm bad at guessing how much things weigh 

The flooring of Lola's cage is actually some fake turf. There were a few scrap pieces leftover from my work so I cut them down to size. Lola seems to love it. It's not too prickly and it has about an inch of dense foam underneath the turf. Plus it is very easy to clean :bunnydance:. I just have to shake it out and brush it with my hands. And if she ever were to pee on it I could easily just wash it in the tub


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 25, 2009)

Flurry didn't like to jump to the othe level in her cage so we put a lower level sort of like steps, she likes to hide under it too


----------



## Kohana (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome thanks! We may try that too. My boyfriend and I are scheming a bit to think of the best way to go about it.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 30, 2009)

So after being here for a week Lola has become quite comfortable. Especially with the cats. They didn't bother her when we first brought her home but now she is definitely comfortable. 

This one was from a few days ago. Callie came up to Lola and laid down and Lola laid down right beside her! It was so cute 






Tonight I saw her playing with my cat Pepper. It was the cutest thing. Pepper was playfully chasing after her when she went around a corner. Pepper quietly snuck up to peek around the corner at Lola. His eyes got wide and he wiggled his butt a tiny bit. Lola of course saw him right away and went still for a second to watch him. Suddenly she ran right to him and nudged him to say "Ha! I win!" Wished I would've had my camera 

This picture was from Sunday. Pepper was laying by her cage watching her eat. It was cute because he looked so content laying there watching her.


----------



## myheart (Oct 30, 2009)

*doggie0506 wrote: *


> Flurry didn't like to jump to the othe level in her cage so we put a lower level sort of like steps, she likes to hide under it too



I use the bunner's hiding-house as a step-up to the second level. She doesn't mind the hop up to get on top of her house, and then it's just a quick hop up to the second level.

Perhaps you could move Lola's house out and put the hay rack further back in the cage. Maybe she could use her house as a step-up instead of building something extra to put in her cage. Just a thought....

myheart


----------

